# [gelöst]Netzwerkkarte gewechselt, eth0 verschwunden

## cyclohexan

Hi,

ich habe meine alte 10 Mbit-Netzwerkkarte (3Com 3c900B) gegen eine neue mit 100 Mbit (rtl8139too) getauscht und dies im Kernel entsprechend geändert. Also die alte Karte aus dem Kernel geschmissen und die neue reingenommen. Nicht als Modul, sondern fest einkompiliert. (Das hatte ich vorher bei der alten Karte auch so.)

Kernel neu compiliert und neu gebootet.

Jetzt wird eth0 nicht mehr gefunden - die neue Karte meldet sich als eth1.

Natürlich könnte ich die Netzwerkkonfiguration dahingehend umstellen, dass eth1 verwendet wird statt eth0, und vermutlich würde alles funktionieren, aber das widerspricht meinem Sinn für Ästhetik.

1. Woran könnte es liegen, dass meine Karte sich auf einmal als eth1 meldet, obwohl es die einzige vorhandene Karte ist?

2. Kann ich das irgendwie ändern?Last edited by cyclohexan on Wed May 30, 2007 7:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boris64

Zu 1.) Udev "merkt" sich seit einer der neueren Versionen alle benutzten 

Netzwerkkarten und ordnet ihnen "feste" Nummern zu.

Zu 2.) Ja.

Check mal fogendes File:

-> /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program, probably run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8168 (r8169)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:08:54:51:5c:76", NAME="eth0"

```

Das sollte ja soweit selbsterklärend sein  :Wink: 

----------

## cyclohexan

Vielen Dank, hat funktioniert.  :Smile: 

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

kann ich das auch abschalten?

Die udev Rules sollen sich das nicht merken mit der MAC Adresse.

Ich habe mein Gentoo auf einem USB Stick und denn moechte ich in verschiedene

Rechner druecken koennen ohne das ich jedesmal ein neues /dev/eth0 /dev/eth1 usw...

bekomme.

Gruss Joerg

----------

